# is this company real : www.beyondbuildingenergy.com



## jak9966 (Nov 15, 2009)

hi all

ive been offered a job by beyond building energy in oz, ive been wanting to go to oz for yrs and now this company are willing to sponsor me to go over, it all feels a bit to good to be true?

has anyone heard of them before o know of them ?

thanks

jack


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

jak9966 said:


> hi all
> 
> ive been offered a job by beyond building energy in oz, ive been wanting to go to oz for yrs and now this company are willing to sponsor me to go over, it all feels a bit to good to be true?
> 
> ...


You do a google on them and the word Scam comes up.
They work on the principle of getting neighbourhoods together of at least 50 people prepared to put $499 up front for a supposedly super cheap solar power install deal.

If they're eligible and prepared to do the sponsorship, it'll at least get you here and if things look to be a bit shaky you could always shoot over to NZ and put in the WHV application I thought you were originally going to get.


----------

